# Hr Cats Lands 40-lb Flattie



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats too Roger for taking this 40-lb flat today from the scioto


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

good job man!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice fish!!!


----------



## HRCats (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks, was a good day on the river with Jack!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

NICE! wish we had 40lb flatties on the GMR...


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Congratulations on a great flathead!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

Thats a pretty big scioto fish. Must be southern stretch of river?


----------



## marinescco (Aug 21, 2007)

Great looking fish. Congrats on the catch


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice fish Congrats on the flattie


----------



## fishingfreak (Jul 24, 2008)

very nice fish... love thoes flaties


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrts nice flat


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Dang Nice Flattie Congrats!:B


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

CONGRATS thats a beautiful flattie !!! Its good to see that they are biting for someone ALL of the cats have shut off in the Tusc River for us.......cant even get a channel cat to bite !!


----------

